# Cost of Posting a Golf Club



## HRC99 (Jun 24, 2011)

HID is nagging me to have a bit of a clear out of the collection of unused golf clubs under the stairs.

I just wondered how much it costs to post a golf club.


----------



## bobmac (Jun 24, 2011)

It shouldn't cost much more than Â£4-Â£5.
What are you selling?


----------



## HRC99 (Jun 24, 2011)

I've got all sorts in the cupboard under the stairs. A litter or two, couple of hybrids, drivers, wedges, 1 iron, 2 irons and even a set of Ping Eye2s.

When I'm back from my hols, I'll put it all on here to see anyone's interested.on here.


----------



## bobmac (Jun 24, 2011)

What shafts are in the Ping eye 2s, steel/graphite, stiff or regular ?


----------



## HRC99 (Jun 24, 2011)

What shafts are in the Ping eye 2s, steel/graphite, stiff or regular ?
		
Click to expand...

Steel Ping ZZ lites.  The set is 1-SW (although 1 iron was added later on).  Only ever been hit about 5 times and the middle is unused!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 24, 2011)

If ever I sell any clubs on Fleabay it costs Â£4.41 Second class standard parcels

Now you know

Fragger


----------



## big_russ (Jun 24, 2011)

Sent a wedge Royal Mail standard parcels last week for just over Â£4.


----------



## Essex_Stu (Jun 24, 2011)

sent lots of clubs of recently. Box is just over a metre long so can only be sent standard delivery but each club weighs under 1kg. As with what other people said its just over the Â£4 mark.


----------



## G1BB0 (Jun 24, 2011)

aye Â£4.41 I think, that was 3 woods bubblewrapped and then paper with lots of tape 

same for 2 wedges in a box

cheaper than I thought tbh


----------

